
Ask HN: Tools and technology choices to wrap machine-learning offerings as API? - bobosha
any tools &amp; techs that you found especially useful (or bad) in building enterprise-grade apis, especially w.r.t AI&#x2F;ML (with gpus involved)
======
bikle
I discuss some of this at a Meetup in Sunnyvale on Aug 24:
[https://www.meetup.com/BAyPIGgies/events/239118816/](https://www.meetup.com/BAyPIGgies/events/239118816/)
\-- Dan Bikle

